

How To Actually Win A Fist Fight - givan
http://joethepeacock.blogspot.ro/2008/01/how-to-acutally-win-fist-fight.php?pagewanted=all

======
wyck
Blogspot has a really great UI, love the way the hide the scrollbar underneath
a widget /sarcasm.

------
yoster
Dumbest fucking shit I ever read. This guy really post pictures of how to ball
up your fist? I been in many fist fights growing up as a child, a teenager,
and an adult. At my age, you do not get in any fist fights as anyone that
attempts to attack me will get fucking shot on the spot. As far as getting in
a fight(if you are a youngster), do not even attempt to box it out with the
other guy. Rush in and bash away. Don't use haymaker sings though. Kick in the
balls, bite, grab the nearest object and bash the other guy as all is fair
game when it comes to a fight. I can't believe this guy said not to use kicks.
A kick hits twice as hard as your arm would. Guess this guy has never heard of
range. Anybody can use a kick. Ever heard of the term "kick like a girl"? Well
guess what, it is fucking useful. Most public fights are over in less than a
minute. Might as well go full steam and fuck the other dude up before he fucks
you up.

~~~
wittysense
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSNfQhb8yIU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSNfQhb8yIU)

